# Kommunikation InTouch - Step7



## poppypraun (15 Februar 2009)

Hi,

hab da ein paar Fragen zur InTouch-Step7-Kommunikation.

1. Welche Step7-Datentypen können für die Kommunikation genutzt werden?

Bisher weiss ich nur, dass es mit BOOL, INT, WORD, DINT, DWORD und STRING funktioniert. 
In Step7 gibt es ja noch jede Menge weiterer Datentypen, auch Strukturen und UDTs. 
Gibt es da irgendwie eine Liste?

2. Wie verwende ich diese Typen unter InTouch als Item?

Also ich weiss, dass es über die Angabe DB,DatentypAdresse, z.B. DB123,INT12 geht.
Wenn ich jetzt allerdings BOOL verwende, schreib ich bei Item DB122,X0.0
Wie sieht das bei den anderen Verfügbaren Datentypen aus?


In der InTouch-Hilfe konnte ich da leider bisher nicht wirklich was passendes finden. Wäre schön, wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

Gruß, poppy


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (15 Februar 2009)

Die Itemsyntax hängt von deinem verwendeten Datenserver ab.
Bei einer S7 wird meistens der DAServer verwendet. Zu diesem gibt es eine eigene Dokumentation die normalerweise in "C:\Programme\Wonderware\DAServer\DASSIDirect\Docs" zu finden ist.

Dort ist auch beschrieben wie die Adressangabe für die anderen Datentypen einzugeben sind.

Bei bestimmten Datentypen (z.B. Arrays, S5Time) ist zu beachten, dass diese in InTouch vom Datentyp "Message" anzulegen sind. Die Verwendung ist dann im InTouch etwas unkomfortabel - ich versuche alles immer mit den Standard-Datentypen (BOOL, BYTE, INT, REAL) aufzubauen.

Strukturen oder UDTs sind nur Hilfsmittel zur Datenstrukturierung in der SPS. Da der OPC-Server auf reine Speicherbereiche der SPS zugreift sind diese nicht interessant.


----------



## poppypraun (15 Februar 2009)

Super, danke! 
Hab die genaue Formatierung im User's Guide gefunden.

Noch ne wichtige Frage:
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, z.B. durch eine Datei im entsprechenden InTouch-Ordner, herauszufinden, welcher Datenserver verwendet wird?



> Strukturen oder UDTs sind nur Hilfsmittel zur Datenstrukturierung in der SPS. Da der OPC-Server auf reine Speicherbereiche der SPS zugreift sind diese nicht interessant.


Also ist es mit den Daten innerhalb einer Struktur nicht möglich eine Kommunikation aufzubauen? Versteh ich das richtig?

Btw:
Hast du (oder auch sonst jemand) zufällig Erfahrung mit der Step7-Kommandoschnittstelle?

Fragen über Fragen... 

Gruß,
poppy


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (15 Februar 2009)

poppypraun schrieb:


> Noch ne wichtige Frage:
> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, z.B. durch eine Datei im entsprechenden InTouch-Ordner, herauszufinden, welcher Datenserver verwendet wird?



Über den Zugriffsnamen stellst du ein über welchen Server InTouch die Daten holen soll. Für den DAServer steht unter Anwendungsname z.B. "DASSIDirect". 
Du könntest z.B. auch einen Siemens OPC-Server verwenden, dann sieht die Itemsyntax dementsprechend anders aus.



poppypraun schrieb:


> Also ist es mit den Daten innerhalb einer Struktur nicht möglich eine Kommunikation aufzubauen? Versteh ich das richtig?


Nein, du kannst auf die Daten genauso zugreifen wie auf alle anderen Daten auch. 
Wenn du im Step7-Manager einen DB mit Strukturen/UDTs auf Datensicht umstellst, sind dann die Adressen zu sehen wie sie im DB abgelegt sind.

Mit "nicht interessant" meine ich, dass der DAServer reine Speicherbereiche holt und es ihn nicht interessiert wie du deinen DB im Detail aufbaust. Du kannst auch, wenn du in einem DB1 ab 0.0 ein Real-Wert anlegst, vom DAServer einen DB1,INT0 abholen - nur steht dort dann nichts sinnvolles drin.



poppypraun schrieb:


> Hast du (oder auch sonst jemand) zufällig Erfahrung mit der Step7-Kommandoschnittstelle?



Ich habe nur mal kurz damit rumgetestet, aber die Dokumentation finde ich nicht so gut. Ich erzeuge meine Datenbasis über Excel (VBA/Makros).
Bei InTouch ist der "S7 DAS Tag Creator" dabei, mit dem über exportierte DB-Quellen Variablen im InTouch erzeugt werden können.


----------

